# Dateinamen beim Start auslesen



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe ein kleines Java Programm geschrieben (.jar) und habe es so eingestellt das allen bmp-Dateien beim Doppelklick mit diesen jar Programm geöffnet werden, nun habe ich ein Problem, wie bekomme ich den Namen/Pfad dieser Datei heraus?

Danke im Vorraus!

mfg


----------



## Niki (24. Nov 2010)

schreibe dir eine bat datei die das java programm startet und übergebe dem java programm den parameter:

z.bsp: java -cp test.jar demos.Demo %1

und dann öffnest du die bmp dateien mit der bat datei und nicht mit dem jar


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Hi,

danke, aber das ist nicht eine ideale Lösung..., ich möchte es ohne der Bach-Datei machen. Alle Programme auf dem Win System machen es ja auch so 

ich schaue noch ob jemand noch was hat...


mfg


----------



## hansmueller (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

laß dir mal die den Stringarray args aus der "public static void main(String[] args)" ausgeben.

Beim Start mit einem Doppelklick auf die entsprechende bmp-Datei wird evtl. der Pfad derselbigen in das Stringarray geschrieben. (Funktioniert so jedenfalls bei WebStart.)

Was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du den?
So ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir hier schon mal: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/104683-textdatei-eigenem-jar-editor-oeffnen.html

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Steven Hachel (24. Nov 2010)

> wie bekomme ich den Namen/Pfad dieser Datei heraus?



Von welcher Datei reden wir da? Dem jeweiligem *.bmp, oder des Pfades, worin dich die bmp´s befinden?
Verstehe die Frage nicht so recht.

viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

also ich arbeite auf einen Win XP System. Das Problem das beim Doppelklick auf das bmp das Programm startet habe ich gelöst... 
und nein, im Array args[] ist nix...

mfg


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

@Steven Hachel
Hi,

also damit ich die Datei öffnen und mit ihr was machen kann muss ich ja erstmal ihren Namen sprich den Pfad rausbekommen...

mfg


----------



## javaforum201001 (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

hat keiner eine Idee? es muss doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/109363-dateinamen-beim-start-auslesen.html


----------

